# Review: AngelWax Body Wax



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi,
Here's another review from me. This time it's AngelWax's body wax.

*WHAT IS IT?*

AngelWax Body Wax

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*
Taken from Angelwax website


> With over 3 years of research, development and testing, Angelwax is now ready to be unleashed!
> 
> We have decided that this product is one of the best waxes available on the market today. We only use a selection of the highest quality naturally occurring waxes and oils in existence to give our customers an excellent product that gives fantastic sheeting and beading which lasts for months rather than a couple of weeks. The packaging of this product has been kept simple with no fancy boxes, cases or microfibre pads and cloths so that your costs are kept to a minimum.
> 
> ...


*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*
2007 Opel/Vauxhall corsa D

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

I've always preferred sealants, i really love menzerna powerlock but i thought i could have some waxes in my collection too. To be honest, I only used few waxes (CG pete's 53, Automagic EZ-Wax..) and now angelwax wax. It has nice, simple packaging with quality plastic tub with instructions. It smells lovely, banana smell is great.


















I would say it is medium-hard wax, it's not very soft, and not very hard, just about right. You can get it easily on applicator and it spreads like butter, one or two swipes are enough to cover a panel with nice evenly thin coat. Instructions says that you should leave it on the panel for about 15min. After 15min it was ready to be removed (finger swipe test), and it came of easily, no need for hard buffing. I then left it for about 30min and then took those beading pictures and videos.










































































The images are not that great (mostly overcast and bad camera), but you can see that the paint is very deep and wet. I Really love the looks of it and the beading is great. Ok it was sprayed on via spray bottle but i love it. I'll wait for rain and will try to update the beading pics with "natural beading".
Water behaviour is also very good, as you can see in the videos below. 
I don't know about durability yet, but it's been said it can be very durable (6 or so months). If the durability is great, i think that's great low-medium budget wax as it costs 18,95 for 100ml and 24,95 for 200ml. I can't compare it to higher priced waxes as i've never used any.
I should also mention, that the car was only cherryglazed and powerlock'd back in november, and now washed and waxed, so no polishing done.










walkaround videos. Sorry about camera rotating, i was just filming for fun, with no intention to publish those videos, but i thought you may want to see a video of results.









*WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?*
The smell is great, easy on/off, great beading and sheeting, and (to me) great deep wet look for nice price. Durability will be tested. Another great product from AngelWax.
Thanks to John @ AngelWax, and if you like to purchase that item please visit www.angelwax.co.uk


----------



## TheKeano (May 3, 2011)

Great review and liked the sheeting videos


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

6 months durability would be immense!


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I've used this for some time now and 6 months is pretty near the mark.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Yep it's actually a bloody good wax this


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

packaging is quite nice aswell for what used to be known as a cheapo company type of thing..

looks like a decent wax.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

ive got a sample pot of this to try
will put it on the workbus next weelend

thanks to op for review:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

It is a great wax - used it a few times myself. Smells gorgeous


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

2 videos (HD) added in first post


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

My attempt. One layer of AngelWax applied.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

tzotzo said:


> My attempt. One layer of AngelWax applied.
> 
> Sheeting - YouTube


Nice little vid :thumb:


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Is this the same one that came free with Auto express subscription a few months back?


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

tictap said:


> Is this the same one that came free with Auto express subscription a few months back?


how did I miss that :doublesho


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

tictap said:


> Is this the same one that came free with Auto express subscription a few months back?


not sure mate. I live in Greece.

edit: I think its the same wax


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

nice review, thanks for taking time to write it

ps: you gotta sort those wheels


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

tzotzo said:


> not sure mate. I live in Greece.
> 
> edit: I think its the same wax


It is :thumb:


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

I've had angelwax for a while now and finally got around to trying it

Liked it so much here's my review and pics

http://www.detailparadise.com.au/showthread.php?8362-Angelwax-Swissvax-Opaque

vs souveran which i had tested prior

http://www.detailparadise.com.au/showthread.php?8285-Flex-4-quot-Adaptor-Pinnacle-Souveran-Pics


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

That's a superb finish you have there. 
I was looking at the bonnet of my wife's car which has Angelwax on it, today. Its the first time I've noticed the warm look that lots of people mention on here when talking about wax. Living near Glasgow I get plenty of opportunities to see beading, but even dry there is a lovely glow to the wax. I used the colour charged chocolate wax, so I'm not sure if that mutes the extreme gloss you have. I'll really need to do the whole car to check. 

Thanks for the link.


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

init6 said:


> That's a superb finish you have there.
> I was looking at the bonnet of my wife's car which has Angelwax on it, today. Its the first time I've noticed the warm look that lots of people mention on here when talking about wax. Living near Glasgow I get plenty of opportunities to see beading, but even dry there is a lovely glow to the wax. I used the colour charged chocolate wax, so I'm not sure if that mutes the extreme gloss you have. I'll really need to do the whole car to check.
> 
> Thanks for the link.


hahaha it was your vid on youtube that made me test it out - that black paint has been polished to perfection

im eager to see how it'd look now with a high quality optically clear wax like vic red layered over it


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't have any vids on you tube - and certainly nothing polished to perfection 

Must have a wee look.


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

Wooops meant op's vids


----------

